# Finishing cedar indoor table



## emantx10 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am finishing a 80"x44" cedar dining room table. (cedar is from home depot) After reading a few threads here cedar might not have been a good choice but it has been built. We wanted to do a gray look like you would see at restoration hardware but I tested some gray stain on this wood and it did not see to take well. We would rather not go with a dark brown. A few other things
- What is the best stain for cedar knowing all this?
- My wife likes the natural look of wood not the shiny poly look and feel. Is there a way to protect the wood but still give it a natural look?

Thanks for any help I am very new to all this.

E


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Cedar used in the interior requires less protection than exterior,cedar needs nothing more than protection against abrasion and stains from water and other liquids so finishes also works provide an easily cleanable surface as well as modifying cedar's color.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Depending on how you use the table, everyday or off in a corner hardly used, different finishes will be necessary. Cedar dents easy so you should probably consider something that would harden it a bit. 
The more you use it the rougher it's going to look, so you might want to go with that from the start and just leave it plain.

Some of the pour on finishes will give more protection and you can make them gloss or satin.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Red cedar, when exposed to UV radiation (sunlight) for extended periods of time, will naturally turn "grey". Use a finish which will provide protection from spills but with no UV blockers. Keep the table in a room which gets plenty of direct sunlight and in a year or two it will be the silver/grey color your wife desires.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## emantx10 (Jun 16, 2013)

This will be used daily as our dining room table. I've tested a few oil based stains and it looks weird. I also used a conditioner before to help with blotchy spots but it looks like its separating around the lines and knots. We really want a walnut or light brown. Any advice?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Waterborne poly floor finish in a satin sheen.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd use Charles Niel's pre color conditioner. Give it a coat really wet and let it dry, then just wipe it with some 320G paper, then do it again. You can safely use stain after that without blotch, but don't let it sit. Cedar is absorbent. Some oils will harden the wood a bit, but not that you'd notice on cedar. The natural grey that cedar gets is accompanied by drying and cracking/splintering, so I'd finish it for indoor use.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

No, no, no. If it's a grey weathered look you want (Restoration Hardware look you mentioned), you need to do some distressing first, then a steel wool & vinegar stain job AFTER FINAL ASSEMBLY * - then a satin or less sheen protective coat. A water based clear coat will give you a more flatter, non-deepening wood grain tone ("more natural look") vs. an oil based coat on cedar. Using stains to achieve that greyed look will be hit and miss, IMHO.

If you have time, do some samples w.r.t. to the above - you will not be disappointed.


You will have to make your own cedar-sawdust-based wood filler if you use any filler, so that it will turn grey also from the vinegar & steel wool staining.


----------

